# [INSTALL] echec du md5sum

## selyne

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis désespérée ! j’arrive pas à installer Gentoo sur mon portable.

Il m’arrive des choses toutes étranges ! je télécharge le stage3 et systématiquement le md5sum n’est pas bon.

Alors que quand je fais un md5sum de ce même fichier sur un autre pc ça marche o_O !

J’ai essayé depuis plusieurs mirroir et rien à faire. Par contre un stage3 de 2008 Beta 2 ça fonctionne.

Mais quand j’extrais le fichier j’ai une erreur relative au kernel, (sorry j’ai pas noté :p )

Donc pour contourner le problème, j’ai téléchargé le stage3 d’un autre poste et c’est passé.

Le snapshot n’a pas posé de problème.

Quand je fais un emerge –sync, j’ai un message me demandant de mettre portage à jour.

Je lance un emerge portage et là c’est le drame ! system cannot find command /bin/bash !

La criiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiise !

Donc là où j’en suis, j’ai testé mon matériel, disque dur ram etc, tout semble fonctionner.

D’ailleurs un autre OS tourne très bien sur la machine.

La machine en question à 4ans, c’est peut être déjà trop. C’est un IBM Thinkpad R40.

Vous pensez que je ferais mieux de renoncer ?

----------

## ghoti

 *selyne wrote:*   

> C’est un IBM Thinkpad R40.
> 
> Vous pensez que je ferais mieux de renoncer ?

 

Bienvenue !  :Smile: 

Renoncer ? Tu ne parles tout de même pas sérieusement ?  :Wink: 

Pour ton problème de md5sum, je ne vois pas très bien. 

Pourrais-tu nous donner un exemple détaillé des opérations que tu effectues, des commandes que tu tapes et des messages exacts ?

A quel moment fais-tu le "chroot" et "emerge --sync" ? Avant ou après la décompression du stage3 ?

Sinon, avec Linux, il est en général beaucoup plus facile de faire fonctionner un "vieil" ordi qu'une machine dernier cri !

Ainsi, le Thinkpad R40 a fait l'objet de nombreux comptes-rendus sur le site linux-on-laptops et plus particulièrement,  un rapport sous Gentoo qui semble assez intéressant.

Cela te donnera peut-être quelques pistes ?

----------

## selyne

 :Embarassed:  oui j'avoue je suis faible.

en fait je suis pas trop téméraire donc je suis la documentation à la lettre, j'ai tout imprimé.

alors donc dans l'ordre je crée mes partitions, les points de montage et là je télécharge le stage3.

quand je fais md5sum -c stage3blabla.DIGEST

j'ai une erreur faisant état d'un décalage entre la taille de l'archive et le DIGEST.

sauf que cette archive je la copie sur ma clé USB, et sur une autre station quand je fais un MD5sum -c ça marche.

j'ai essayé plusieurs mirroir au cas où mais pareil, donc, j'ai telechargé un stage3 depuis ma station, j'ai mis ça sur ma clé usb et copié dans /mnt/gentoo sur mon portable.

et cette fois le md5sum est bon, chouette !

c'est deja pas normal mais à la limite j'étais suffisament fière pour continuer comme ça quand même.

suite à ça le snapshot pas de soucis.

je chroot, je remplis les fichiers demandé make.conf avec les mirroirs etc...

je lance un emerge --sync, deja entre le moment où ça écrit reception des fichiers et le moment où ça reçoit vraiment les fichiers il y a eu 3 minutes! 3 vraies minutes j'exagère pas.

a la fin, une mise a jour de portage est dispo, please run emerge portage.

je run emerge portage et crash ! system cannot find command /bin/bash

alors désolée, comme c'est ma première install et que je ne suis pas devant ma machine je ne garantie pas que ça soit textuellement ça...je serais plus precise ce soir :p

bon apres ça impossible d'emerger quoi que ce soit toujours la meme erreur.

je reprends tout depuis le debut, je casse les partitions je repars à zero, et c'est pareil et meme pire le stage3 qui etait encore sur ma clé usb et qui venait de fonctionner est donné comme corrompu quand je relance un md5sum...

donc je me suis dis est-ce un pb de carte réseau, j'avais lu que la carte etait mal detectée sur un autre forum.

mais j'ai bien une adresse et c'est toujours le stage3.2007 qui coince tout le reste fonctionne.

est-ce que le disque dur ou une erreur memoire, j'ai lancé le memtest et c'est bon, j'ai laissé tourner 10 minutes.

et j'ai testé le disque dur avec un outils du constructeur (IBM) ras aussi.

de plus j'ai installé un autre OS sur ce portable à l'issue pour voir si j'etais poursuivie par le vortex de la damnation ou pas.

et la ça fonctionne aucun problème remarqué.

mais bon à l'origine je voulais installer Gentoo quand même.

et ça c'est loupé   :Sad: 

je sais pas si je suis claire en fait...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Je sais pas si une mémoire ram merdique peut être la cause d'un mauvais cheksum, mais bon, vu que ton souçis est aléatoire, je ferai quand même un memtest.

----------

## selyne

 *Quote:*   

> j'ai lancé le memtest et c'est bon, j'ai laissé tourner 10 minutes

 

fait !   :Very Happy:   d'un sens j'étais contente que la RAM n'ait rien, d'un sens le problème eut été vite réglé !

----------

## Zazbar

Salut,

le memtest, c'est pas mal pour tester la stabilité ....  mais il faut le laisser tourner bien plus longtemps (douzaine d'heures il me semble) pour etre sur ...

Sinon il  y a une autre solution qui est de compiler un noyeau. La compilation d'un noyeau est très stressante pour le système, ca fait dejà un bon test.

Voila mes 0,02 cents

----------

## selyne

ouai c'est vrai que j'ai pas testé le processeur avec un benchmark.

comme ça marchait avec un autre systeme je me suis dis que bon...ça devrait aller.

j'ai compilé un noyau pour Debian hier pour ne pas citer l'OS, puisque là je ne peut même pas emerger les sources.

bon d'un sens je suis un peu rassurée j'avais peur d'avoir l'air ridicule en postant cette question, j'avais la hantise qu'on me donne la solution en 2 secondes du style "c'est normal t'as oublié ça..."

----------

## kwenspc

Hum ton affaire ressemble à un cas déjà vu ici: quel livecd utilises tu? Tu es sûr qu'il est compatible avec ton CPU? On a déjà vu kk1 utiliser le livecd IA64 pensant que c'était le livecd pour CPU Intel  64 bits. Ce pourrait-il que tu ais fais la même erreur? Le R40 est un Pentium M donc faut utiliser le Livecd i686 (ou x86 si tu veux) mais aucun autres. Il faut bien entendu faire de même avec le stage3.

----------

## selyne

rooooo les prejugés "t'as pas lu t'as mal fait " on se croirait sur le forum Debian (<- et toc !)

Non je plaisante bien sur, c'est super sympa d'essayer de m'aider.

 je sais pas si on peut faire l'humour dès le 1er topic...

Donc oui j'ai bien un Pentium M j'ai bien le CD i686, celui de 50Mo, et j'ai pris le bon stage3 i686, j'ai aussi essayé en desespoir de cause avec le x86 mais ça fait pareil.

j'ai mis en telechargement le live cd je vais essayer ce soir.

et sinon, comme ça marchait avec le stage3 2008 beta 2, l'erreur que j'ai eu en decompressant c'est parceque je demarre sur un cd 2007 ou ça n'a rien a voir?

j'aurais plus de chance avec un cd 2008 ? non? je sais pas...

j'ai la loose! gentoo ne veut pas de moi   :Confused:  !

et encore merci pour toutes ces réponses, moi je suis perdue, j'ai essayé tout ce que je savais c'est a dire pas grand chose.  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *selyne wrote:*   

> rooooo les prejugés "t'as pas lu t'as mal fait " on se croirait sur le forum Debian (<- et toc !)
> 
> 

 

Nan t'inquiète c'est juste que c'est déjà arrivé alors voilà, au cas où.

Bon du coup est ce que ta carte réseau déconne... c'est ptet elle qui drop des paquets etc... du coup ton fichier à l'arrivée il est corrompu. 

On va trouver, on va trouver!

----------

## selyne

oooooh merci Kwenspc !

c'est super sympa, j'ai pensé aussi à la carte réseau qui drop des paquets, ça reste dans mes competences, infos ptet utiles :

j'ai changé de cable réseau et de port du switch et j'ai redémarré mon routeur.

mais j'ai abandonné cette piste parceque pendant ma 2ème tentative j'ai utilisé le même stage 3 téléchargé a partir d'une autre station et cette fois le md5sum s'est encore planté   :Sad:  !

je me demande même s'il n'y a pas plusieurs problème...

ou une option au boot? pour les laptops? j'ai fait gentoo acpi=on pour démarrer. ça peut avoir une incidence?

j'étais verte hier soir c'est trop agaçant, j'ai meme reinstallé Debian histoire de reussir a installer un truc :p

----------

## dapsaille

 *selyne wrote:*   

> oooooh merci Kwenspc !
> 
> c'est super sympa, j'ai pensé aussi à la carte réseau qui drop des paquets, ça reste dans mes competences, infos ptet utiles :
> 
> j'ai changé de cable réseau et de port du switch et j'ai redémarré mon routeur.
> ...

 

Arrives-tu à décompresser le dit stage et à commencer ton installation ?

----------

## selyne

Alors,

quand le md5sum -c est bon, je peux decompresser l'archive sans problème oui.

mais la même archive il va me dire tantot que c'est bon tantot que non.

et à l'issue de la décompression du stage3 et du snapshot j'ai eu une autre erreur pendant que j'emerge portage.

CF le post de tout en haut  :Smile: 

c'est pour ça que je pensais à un problème matériel, mais comme ça marche sans soucis avec Debian je sais plus quoi penser...

----------

## dapsaille

 *selyne wrote:*   

> Alors,
> 
> quand le md5sum -c est bon, je peux decompresser l'archive sans problème oui.
> 
> mais la même archive il va me dire tantot que c'est bon tantot que non.
> ...

 

 .. ca pue ca ...

 essaye de booter sur une ubuntu et de lancer l'install à partir du live cd ... si ca marches ca pourrait venir d'un problème entre la version kernel du livecd gentoo et ton ordi (bios ...) ?

----------

## selyne

comme je disais un peu plus haut, apres l'echec de Gentoo, j'ai installé Debian sur cette machine et ça fonctionne nickel.

il faut absolument que je fasse un essai avec ubuntu ?

----------

## Zazbar

Je pense qu'il voulait plutot dire lancer l'install de gentoo a partir d'un livecd ubuntu a la place d'un live-cd gentoo (ca change rien) .. et ca résoudra peut etre ton problème  :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *Zazbar wrote:*   

> Je pense qu'il voulait plutot dire lancer l'install de gentoo a partir d'un livecd ubuntu a la place d'un live-cd gentoo (ca change rien) .. et ca résoudra peut etre ton problème 

 

 Merci de digérer la bouillie que j'ai balancée plus haut   :Wink: Last edited by dapsaille on Wed May 07, 2008 2:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## selyne

 :Embarassed:  j'avais pas compris.

c'est une bonne idée en tout cas, j'y aurais pas pensé toute seule :p

j'essaie ça en rentrant ! j'espère faire le prochain post depuis gentoo (on y croit)

----------

## ghoti

Il est même possible d'utiliser ta Debian qui fonctionne. Bien sûr, tu auras alors 2 distribs différentes sur ton disque mais ce n'est pas un mal !  :Smile: 

Ma première Gentoo, je l'ai installée à partir de mon ancienne SuSE et je suis passé sans cesse de l'une à l'autre pendant tout un temps.

Lorsque j'ai été persuadé que Gentoo me convenait vraiment mieux, j'ai viré la SuSE et récupéré la partition au profit de la Gentoo.

Trop fort le pinguouin !  :Laughing: 

----------

## selyne

bon ! ça avance !

j'ai booté sur le livecd Ubuntu et tout ce passe sans problème jusqu'au emerge --sync

plus de soucis de md5sum j'etais trop contente, et à la fin de emerge --sync:

une nouvelle version de portage est dispo : run emerge portage

et là re problème !

j'ai ça:

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2 [1.2.17] 
> 
> [ebuild     U ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6 [2.0.1-r5] 
> 
> [ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.4.4 [2.1.2.2] 
> ...

 

ça c'est pas ecrit dans le manuel donc je pense que j'ai encore des misères   :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

C'est rien c'est normal  :Smile: 

Avant d'installer Bash il va mettre à jour portage, et hop: cette nouvelle version de portage n'entre pas dans la condition de blocage puisque supérieure à portage-2.1.4 

En principe emerge sandbox pycrypto && emerge --oneshot =sys-apps/portage-2.1.4.4   devrait passer

----------

## selyne

alors j'ai tapé ta commande texto ! et ça donne ça :

 *Quote:*   

> >>> No outdated packages were found on your system.
> 
>  * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

franchement je suis maudite ! dans le manuel c'est ecrit emerge portage on peut pas plus simple ben deja ça marche pas   :Sad: 

----------

## ghoti

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> En principe emerge sandbox pycrypto && emerge --oneshot =sys-apps/portage-2.1.4.4   devrait passer

 

Mmmh, il me semble qu'il faut d'abord mettre bash à jour puis ensuite emerger portage :

```
emerge bash -1av

emerge portage -1av
```

[EDIT] Même problème dans ce threadLast edited by ghoti on Wed May 07, 2008 6:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

Hum, quel stage3 utilises tu? le 2007? dans ce cas il est totalement outdated d'où ce conflit plutôt particulier. Essais plutôt avec un stage3 pris ici (c'est exactement la même chose, mais super à jour, et c'est le créateur de Gentoo qui fournit ça)

http://www.funtoo.org/linux/i686/funtoo-i686-2008.05.05/

----------

## selyne

oui j'utilise le 2007...

alors j'ai essayé la methode :

emerge bash -1av

emerge portage -1av

et mon petit laptop m'a dit : "trop facile ma belle gentoo il faut le meriter..."

je trouve qu'il se la pete grave depuis quand il est habillé avec l'interface flashy ubuntu, il oublie que c'est quand même moi le root...

bon donc je telecharge le stage 3 2008 j'extrait dans / et la c'est le drame !

archive corrupted ! sale temps pour les archives ! donc en accordant le bénéfice du doute je re-telecharge mais pas mieux.

donc la je telecharge a partir de ma station, et on verra ce qu'il va dire, mais ya pas de md5 avec l'archive je peux pas tester.

c'est dommage je commençait a bien m'entendre avec md5sum.

et immonde deveine supplémentaire, je viens de terminer mon dernier paquet de fraises tagada...quand ça veut pas...

je vous tiens au courant dès que j'ai fini le dl ! croisez les doigts pour moi   :Laughing: 

EDIT:  *Quote:*   

> bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing.

  zut flute !!!!!

bon, est ce que ça vaut le coup de repartir de zero avec ce stage3 la, comme une entêtée que je suis? ou alors depuis le live cd Gentoo?Last edited by selyne on Wed May 07, 2008 7:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MasterPrenium

perso la stage 3 2008 me fesait aussi des erreurs à l'extraction...

----------

## kwenspc

les stage3 funtoo y a que ça de vrai (je le répète: c'est la même chose exactement que le stage gentoo mais mis à jour)

----------

## selyne

ben moi je veux bien te croire c'est mon portable qui veux pas   :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *selyne wrote:*   

> ben moi je veux bien te croire c'est mon portable qui veux pas  

 

et une moins récente? (T'es toujours sur le livcd ubuntu j'espère?)

----------

## selyne

j'essaie  :Smile:  ça télécharge...

----------

## selyne

bon avec une archive plus ancienne ça marche   :Embarassed: 

je suis pas si nulle que ça, j'ai juste besoin d'être prise par la main des fois...  :Laughing: 

donc a l'issue de l'extraction, je relance emerge portage et j'ai ça :

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies -
> 
> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "sys-apps/portage" have been masked.
> 
> !!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:
> ...

 

c'est peut etre parceque j'aurais du commencer par le stage3 de funtoo, en même pas je pouvais pas le deviner...?!

et quand ça dit missing keyword, comment on peut savoir de quel keyword il s'agit?

apres je me suis dit, je devrais peut etre refaire un emerge --sync apres le nouveau stage3 pour ça soit pris en compte:

ban temporaire ! ouch!  j'ai appris à la dure que c'est une fois par jour maxi...

je suis en train de m'enfoncer a chaque page de la doc   :Very Happy: 

ralala c'est dans la douleur que je vais mettre au monde ce système! 

le comble serait qu'une fois installé ça me deplaise   :Laughing: 

je laisse ça de coté pour ce soir, demain matin rise&shine je ferme pas l'oeil tant que je ne me suis pas signé sur KDM !

et un enorme merci à ceux qui ont partagé cette penible journée pleine d'embuches à mes cotés !!!

----------

## ghoti

 *selyne wrote:*   

> et quand ça dit missing keyword, comment on peut savoir de quel keyword il s'agit?

 

Selon cette doc :

 *Quote:*   

>     *   ~arch keyword indique que le paquet n'a pas été suffisamment testé et n'est pas encore dans la branche stable. Vous devriez essayer à nouveau quelques jours ou quelques semaines plus tard.
> 
>     * -arch keyword ou -* keyword indique que l'application ne fonctionne pas sur votre architecture. Si vous pensez le contraire, veuillez le signaler via bugzilla.
> 
>     * missing keyword indique que l'application n'a pas été testée sur votre architecture. Vous pouvez demander à l'équipe en charge de celle-ci de tester l'application qui vous intéresse ou la tester vous-même et soumettre vos résultats sur bugzilla.
> ...

 

D'après le fichier /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask, les versions supérieures ou égales à 2.2_alpha sont "hard-masquées" :

 *package.mask wrote:*   

> # Marius Mauch <genone@gentoo.org> (09 Feb 2008)
> 
> # First public test releases of portage-2.2
> 
> >=sys-apps/portage-2.2_alpha

 

(bizarre, dans mon arbre portage mis à jour il y a 2 heures, la version portage-2.2_pre6 n'existe tout simplement pas. La dernière en date est la 2.2_pre5)

Pour le message "missing keyword", 

- ou bien ton architecture n'est pas mentionnée, ni explicitement, ni indirectement, à l'intérieur de l'ebuild.

- ou bien tu as renseigné n'importe quoi dans la variable ACCEPT_KEYWORDS (voir /etc/make.conf)

(Vérifie aussi que le lien /etc/make.profile soit correctement défini)

 *Quote:*   

> ban temporaire ! ouch!  j'ai appris à la dure que c'est une fois par jour maxi...

 

Il suffit de changer de serveur ou obtenir une nouvelle IP mais bon, j'ai rien dit  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> le comble serait qu'une fois installé ça me deplaise  

 

Peu de chance !  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> je laisse ça de coté pour ce soir, demain matin rise&shine je ferme pas l'oeil tant que je ne me suis pas signé sur KDM !

 

Bon ben bonne nuit alors !  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

T'aurais oublié le emerge sync?

----------

## ghoti

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> T'aurais oublié le emerge sync?

  *selyne wrote:*   

> apres je me suis dit, je devrais peut etre refaire un emerge --sync apres le nouveau stage3 pour ça soit pris en compte:
> 
> ban temporaire ! ouch!  j'ai appris à la dure que c'est une fois par jour maxi...

 

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## selyne

re salut à tous !!!!!!

alors suite des aventures de sister selyne.

un pas en avant 2 pas en arrière.

depuis ce matin 9h je suis sur gentoo non stop !

bilan:

sur mon portable j'ai toujours le problème des archives. j'arrive meme plus a extraire l'archive d'hier que j'avais mise de coté.

j'ai cassée les partitions refait le systeme de fichiers mais rien a faire.

j'ai essayé avec le cd gentoo 2007 minimum avec le livecd ubuntu et gentoo 2007. rien à faire.

bon bien dégoutée j'ai decidé d'installer gentoo sur ma station pour voir si le problème venait de moi, je rassure les sceptiques ça a marché tout de suite.

j'avais oublié comment ça peut rendre heureuse un tar.bz2 qui ne se plaint pas.

bon c pas fini xorg est toujours en compilation etc...

je commence à comprendre mieux portage deja.

mais bon, moi ze voulais gentoo sur mon ti portable   :Sad: 

recapitulons: 

ça ne doit pas etre hardware puisque debian tourne nickel

les archives c'est aléaroire la meme archive des fois ça passe des fois non

ça doit pas venir d'un conflit entre le noyau et mon materiel puisque avec le noyau ubuntu c'est la même chose

quelle histoire...j'ai regardé dans le bios j'ai pas vu d'option gentooicide.

j'aurais pas du lacher le morceau hier soir, j'avais fait le plus dur !

bon je vais essayer le voodoo on sait jamais....sniff...

----------

## kwenspc

Attends, tous ces problèmes sur le laptop c'est quand même étonnant. Certes ça fonctionne avec d'autre distros, ce qui tend a donner encore plus de mystère là dedans, mais tout de même: une archive est une archive, si sur un même dd elle est décompressable un jour et ne l'est plus le lendemain... space. (dd foireux?)

Parfois les voie de l'informatique sont impénétrables  :Neutral: 

Retentes un memtest bien bourrin sur ton laptop, reformates le disque à bas niveau (renseignes toi sur le modèle de ton dd, il doit exister un outil gratuit pour ça), si après ça ça déconne encore ... CPU mal refroidit? (parfois le dissipateur thermique se dévisse un poil avec l'âge d'où un mouvais contact avec la surface du CPU, et parfois le CPU en prend un coup dans l'aile), dépoussière le ventilo aussi. Autant de soucis c'est forcément hardware, y a pas moyen autrement.

----------

## dapsaille

 *selyne wrote:*   

> oui j'utilise le 2007...
> 
> alors j'ai essayé la methode :
> 
> emerge bash -1av
> ...

 

Bon la ca se confirme = ton pc pues :/

----------

## selyne

 *Quote:*   

> Bon la ca se confirme = ton pc pues :/

 

lol roooo l'autre ! c'est degueulasse ce jugement porté sans même le connaitre.

 *Quote:*   

> renseignes toi sur le modèle de ton dd, il doit exister un outil gratuit pour ça

 

vi j'ai testé c du hitachi, j'ai utilisé l'outils du constructeur et tout et tout, et j'ai pas eu de soucis.

un formattage de bas niveau? fff mouai je peux essayer je suis plus a ça pres   :Sad: 

je vais essayer le voodoo d'abord, ça me parrait beaucoup plus rationnel :p

----------

## kwenspc

 *selyne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> je vais essayer le voodoo d'abord, ça me parrait beaucoup plus rationnel :p

 

on dirait, vu la bête qu'il faut soigner :]

----------

## nemo13

Serait-ce la petite soeur de Jacqueline ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> Serait-ce la petite soeur de Jacqueline ? 

 

Petit détail: il me semble que Jacqueline est une personne à la retraite.

----------

## selyne

 *Quote:*   

> Serait-ce la petite soeur de Jacqueline ? 

 

petite oui mais sa soeur non, j'ai une tante qui s'appelle jacqueline, va savoir...

bon et mon laptop dans tout ça?

ben message du soir message d'espoir, le disque dur n'a pas d'erreur.

la ram non plus, 4 heures de test je declare les barettes saines et sauves.

j'ai pas reussi a installer gentoo biensur, j'ai reussi a decompresser et chrooter mais derrière j'avais erreur de segmentation a chaque fois que je voulais editer un fichier...

alors bon j'ai installé ubuntu sur ce pc, et aucun probleme, ça s'est installé sans soucis.

avouez que c'est curieux? si ! c'est curieux !

je refuse donc le diagnoctic olfactif de dapsaille, je peux le sauver, je peux le faire !

mais malgré tout, sur ma station j'ai un Gentoo qui marche au poilz ! ou une gentoo? comment vous dite?

vu comme ça marche vite et bien ça doit plutot etre une gentoo  :Smile: 

ça me plait bien cette histoire, ça me plaira encore plus quand ça sera sur mon portable   :Twisted Evil: 

je vous tiens au jus

big hug à tout ceux qui ont bien voulu m'aider, c'est super sympa  :Smile: 

----------

